# Best Way to Celebrate the Labor Day Weekend



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

:thumbup: Best Way to Celebrate the Labor Day Weekend
Labor Day Weekend, International Workers' Day, is that very special time of the year when many nations, both large and small, take time to pay tribute to the contributions workers have made to the strength, prosperity, and well-being of the homeland. In addition to the United States, this national holiday is celebrated in many countries, regions, such as, Canada, Europe, Central America, the Caribbean, Mexico, South America, Russia, and many Asian countries such as China, Thailand, and Vietnam:

In Florida we have our own special way of celebrating the Labor Day Weekend, on the water. No better place than the deck of the Florida Fisherman ll.
Labor Day, 2017:

Will Labor Day, 2018, also be a day to remember? Only one way to find out, Join us as we find out together:

In Florida fishing is more than a pass-time, it's a way of life. We in the Sunshine State take our fishing very serious. Mr. Will McClure, first mate on the Florida for over a decade, makes sure we are ready for the many challenges sure to come:

Our Captain, Captain Garett Hubbard, is as serious about fishing as we are. This young Captain, this Man of the Sea, has become a legend in his own time:

In our great Country many celebrate Labor Day with an all American burger:

Think burger-at-sea will not be part of our celebration? Think again! Remember, this is Tammy Land:

Tammy Land... Where only the best is good enough:

It just does not get any better than that. Or does it? Tammy, in honor of the American Worker, has promised us a very special late Saturday evening dinner. We in the Deep South take our eating every bit as seriously as we do our fishing. Talk about 'serious fishing', ever hear of a fishing coach on a head boat? Enter fellow Florida native, Florida fisherman, Mr. John Martin. This man of the sea not only tells us how, he shows us!


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

We listen:






The night bite was not as strong as we would have liked, but still good:

Want to see a beautiful fish? Take a look at the African pompano. Did you know the boat limit on African pompano is 2. This hard fighting member of the jack family can be found on both the east and west coast of the United States, as well as South America, Africa, the Indian Ocean, Asia, and Australia:

An ever increasing problem we are having is the 'endangered' American Red Snapper. This Snapper is very aggressive, and often takes control of its habitat, control at the expense of other species.

Captain Garett is concerned:

So is Rich:


Often this time of year our weather turns:

No problem! This is Florida, it will soon be over.
We take full advantage:


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Time for action, time to take the fight to the Amberjacks. As usual, leading the way, is fishing coach Mr. John Martin:

We take full advantage of John's first-hand experience:








Ed & John team up on the mighty King:

Ed's long time friend, Dan, shows us how to catch Red Grouper:

The Gag bite continues. As the weather cools it will get even better:


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Talk about a king-size Porgy:

Late Saturday evening:
In our great Country many celebrate Labor Day with an all American burger.**It just does not get any better than that. Or does it?
In 'Tammy Land' anything is possible. Think that Tammy burger was great? Just wait until you savor the very best 'Jersey-Girl' pot roast. The best of the beat roast beef, red potatoes, baby carrots, onions, and the most flavorful seasoned to perfection, gravy, makes this a dinner that few will ever forget:

In Florida we have our own special way of celebrating the Labor Day Weekend, on the water. Great people to be around, a good catch, and the best of food, what a trip, what an adventure, what a way to celebrate the American worker.
We are stuffed, and ever so tired. We can hear our bunks calling us. Time for a great night's sleep.
See you back at the dock:
Sunday morning already? It can't be:


Oh! That Rich:






* Catch th action in this action packed video:
* * * **





Mystery fish:* Is it a Vermilion Snapper?* YES --- No ?

The Florida will be on dry dock for up to six weeks. Next trip 10/19/18. Hope to share reports on the Florida's progress as well as reports from other boats.

Bob Harbison
Florida Outdoor Writers Association


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Bob be safe and buckle everything down.


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Absolutely! Not too fond of September.


----------

